# singer sewing machine software



## andybeck (Apr 23, 2020)

at my wits end, bought a singer Futura XL-420 sewing / embroidery machine then found out the software installation disk is exe files, for windows only. No joy from Singer customer support, just no response.
I only run Mac OS, anyone got a cheap solution ? spent all my dosh on the machine itself


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If your portable device is also by Apple, the software will run on iOS 8.0 or later.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

As stated, once you sign in, you can download the Macintosh Software Free of charge from their web site https://www.singer.com/software


----------



## andybeck (Apr 23, 2020)

Sorry, let me clarify again, I am using a macbook air and a macbook pro the installation disk I have is windows only.
I registered on the website "singer mysewnet" but can not do anything until I register my machine (futura XL-420) but it will not let me go any further without retailer details and purchase information, that is a no-go as I bought the machine second hand privately.
in addition to that the software showing available on the site does not include Macintosh installation software, and nothing relative to my machine.
Sorry if I am missing the obvious as a complete newbie, but anyone who can point me in the right direction would be a great help


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The only reason a second owner can register a machine is if it's still under warranty. BTW, Singer has notified the public that they're extremely backlogged now and there will be a delay in processing registrations.


----------



## andybeck (Apr 23, 2020)

Thanks for your help people, looks like I have a very expensive machine that I can use for sewing only, or buying a windows set up for installing the embroidery function


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

They are rebuilding their web site and some of the links don't work. Try Emailing their support team Support | SINGER Futura Support


----------



## andybeck (Apr 23, 2020)

Thanks spunk.funk, that link is a non-responder also.
I am just amazed that Singer can be so far behind the times that they dont have Mac software for such relatively modern machines


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

https://www.singer.com/support

If that doesn't help you, post in their Forum https://sewing.patternreview.com/SewingDiscussions/forum/21


----------



## febsr (Sep 19, 2006)

I too have embroidery software that only runs on Windows. But several others that have a Mac use something called "Parallels" or something similar. It is a dual boot arrangement where you either log in to Mac or Windows and can therefore run the program. Talk to your Mac support and see what they recommend.


----------



## Zarod (Jun 1, 2010)

According to the official product page, it is not Mac compatible: "Please note for any embroidery this machine must be connected to a PC running Windows XP or later through a USB cable, it is not MAC or tablet compatible."

Thus you need to use some kind of Windows system as there is no Mac software available for it. Look into what febsr mentioned and see if it helps. I agree that it's ridiculous they don't have Mac-compatible software.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You could try PlayOnMac. I've used it with some luck running Windows software in MacOS. Otherwise your best and cheapest bet is to use BootCamp to install Windows on your Mac, which means you only need to buy a copy of Windows.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Maybe you can use alternative software? https://www.maryjanesandgaloshes.com/best-embroidery-software/


----------

